# Mahler 9, Abbado - Lucerne Fest.



## violadamore2

If you didn't get to view or listen to this heart stopping concert you have another chance with the online access listed below. I've copy-pasted them from the Lucerne Festival website.

I just can't describe it adequately. It has flawless sound, balance, comittment, an unbelievably quiet audience. and its recorded forever. It's hard to come back to earth....

Abbado just plays the music without the histrionics and distortions of the lesser conductors. That's not to say it's without emotion the way Boulez performs Mahler. I'm saying it's Mahler without gross exageration, a la Bernstein contra Boulez, not too much or too little.

Just listen for yourself.

http://tinyurl.com/2dyfs47

Claudio Abbado and the LUCERNE FESTIVAL ORCHESTRA Whether live or later there are many different options to see and hear the most wanted concert of this season!

Friday, 20 August | 7.30 p.m. | Concert hall KKL Luzern
LUCERNE FESTIVAL ORCHESTRA | Claudio Abbado

Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 9 in D major

Broadcasts:

Live-Streaming
Friday, 20 August | 7.30 p.m. | www.lucernefestival.ch

Live-Broadcasts
Friday, 20 August | 7.30 p.m. | DRS 2 [this is the Swiss Radio]
Friday, 20 August | 7.30 p.m. | "Inseli" behind the KKL Luzern

Transmissions
Sunday, 22 August | 10.15 p.m. | SF 1
Sunday, 19 September | 7.15 p.m. | arte


----------



## Guest

I'm having a difficult time finding where to listen to the performance again. Where do you go to listen to the recording?


----------



## violadamore2

*possible answer to your question*

The best I can figure out is that a video recording will be available at this link:
Sunday, 19 September | 7.15 p.m. | arte 
http://liveweb.arte.tv/fr/cat/Classique/

Arte.tv has a number of videos from various venues

Also medici.tv has all the Lucerne Festival/Abbado videos from previous seasons.

Medici.tv has a $10 monthly fee that is really pretty cheap for all the videos they have.
I use it and highly recommend it.

Arte.tv is completly free.


----------

